# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Wien downhill MTB

## Olika

Suche Leute mit denen ich in Wien und Umgebung Mountainbiken kann. Bin sehr neu in der Mountainbike Szene. Würde deshalb auch Erfahrung brauchen 
LG

----------


## Fabs

gibts in wien überhaupt downhilltrails/bikeparks?bin am überlegen ob ich mein dh bike nach wien mitnehmen soll

----------

